# Problem z kontem root (polecenie 'su' jako zwykły użytkownik

## d0b

Po wielu trudach jako że jestem bardzo początkujący w Gentoo udało mi się zainstalować system z LiveCD, zainstalowałem całe KDE i wstępnie po konfiguracji jakoś chodzi, aczkolwiek problem polega na tym że kiedy jestem w KDE zalogowany jako zwykły user i w konsoli wpisuję 

```
su
```

aby przejść na konto root żeby wykonać jakąś operację wymagającą konta rota, wpisuję hasło i wywala mi komunikat że nie może mnie zalogować   :Sad:  co to może być, dlaczego nie mogę się zalogować jako root w Xach a pod konsolą jest OK ??

----------

## matiit

Może wiecej konkretów?

Jakies komunikaty DOKŁADNE?

----------

## Yaro

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

----------

## d0b

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Może wiecej konkretów?
> 
> Jakies komunikaty DOKŁADNE?

 

```
su: Permission denied

Sorry.
```

a wogole jak moge sie zalogowac do KDE jako rot (wiem ze to nie zalecane)

----------

## MiChaSSs

a Twoj uzytkownik zostal dodany do grupy ktora pozwala na korzystanie z roota ? a konkretnie do wheel

----------

## d0b

 *MiChaSSs wrote:*   

> a Twoj uzytkownik zostal dodany do grupy ktora pozwala na korzystanie z roota ? a konkretnie do wheel

 

no tak... juz dodalem i dziala  :Smile:  dzieki za rade.

----------

## Poe

to jeszcze przeczytaj APEL i będzie super....

----------

